# TOS Cylon Raider Build



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Thought I'd posted a separate thread for this build but apparently not...

Anyway - progressing well. Here's the latest

http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=402


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice build:thumbsup: looking forward to more pictures .Thanks for sharing


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the side spots. Very nice. I did not add those to mine. Kinda wished I had now! Those side panels were a pain in the rear. I wound up cutting all mounting tubes from my hull halves, it fits together much better now. I still had to sand and putty those side areas though. Looking forward to more of your build.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Finished just in time for Smallspace tomorrow!

Had a minor disaster when after the last bit of touch up having glued everything together I discovered one of the laser guns wasn't working any more! Cue much panic and then the ripping off of the bottom panel and a large hole being cut into the fuselage to investigate. One of the fibres had come out of the attachment to the LED. Luckily it was all in reach and everything was glued back together much more resiliently...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Very nice build :thumbsup: thanks for sharing your pictures and tips.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice build Ant, lights look really good :thumbsup:

Mine don't look anything like that anymore :wave:

Dave


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice. I like the nice clean look of it. Side spots are nice as well.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Fun with Photoshop


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Quick video of the lighting effects

https://vimeo.com/101329670

Ant


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You officially nailed this to the wall!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> You officially nailed this to the wall!


Ha ha - thanks! I'll have to, there's no where else for it to go...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good looking build, I like how you made the lasers "fire", nice touch!


----------

